
Putin's Internet Adviser owns a torrent tracker - vvpan
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.rbc.ru%2Ftechnology_and_media%2F18%2F01%2F2016%2F569d33579a7947a5cb0d8aec&edit-text=&act=url
======
vvpan
He was also mentioned on Torrent Freak recently condoning strong anti-piracy
measures. [https://torrentfreak.com/dont-terrorize-the-public-over-
pira...](https://torrentfreak.com/dont-terrorize-the-public-over-piracy-
putins-adviser-says-160116/)

